# Venezuela's Green, Renewable, Power, Huge, failure



## elektra (Mar 18, 2016)

Did we here it here first? Venezuela's huge investment in Green Energy? There have been a lot of threads about the huge advances in power output of renewable resources, so I am thinking maybe Venezuela's advances have been missed, and in my second post, the failure.

Venezuela to Become a Leader in Renewable Energy in South America - Solar Energy


> Posted on Friday March 18, 2011 by Danny Vo in Uncategorized
> *Venezuela to Become a Leader in Renewable Energy in South America*



http://www.elp.com/articles/2014/08/venezuela-wind-energy-project-nears-final-stage.html


> *Venezuela wind energy project nears final stage*
> 08/25/2014
> 
> 
> ...







Venezuela's Large Oil and Gas Reserves and How Venezuela is Reducing Fossil Fuel Consumption with Renewable Energy


> *Generating Hydroelectric Power*
> In the mid-1960s the Guri hydroelectric dam was built in the Caronii River in Venezuela, and as of 2002 is the only the second largest hydroelectric generator on earth. The total amount of power, who power is estimated at 10,000 MW, is supposed to have another 8,000 added to it by the Venezuelan government. This is a step in the right direction, and the plan is to continue upgrading this renewable power plant for the next thirty years. More recently the Caruachi dam was installed, but has a much smaller energy capacity than its predecessor.


----------



## elektra (Mar 18, 2016)

And, the result of going the wrong direction with ones energy policy is Nationwide Electricity Blackouts.

Venezuela Green Energy Emergency Shutdown



> *Venezuela Green Energy Emergency Shutdown*
> *JoNova – Venezuela, a major oil exporter, has ordered an emergency week long industrial shutdown, to try to prevent electricity demands from exceeding their available hydroelectric reserves.*
> Venezuela to Shut Down for a Week to Cope With Electricity Crisis
> 
> ...


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 18, 2016)

They have been having problems for almost a decade now.   Imagine that.   All renewable power, and nearly nation wide black outs.

This is yet another reason I have such are hard time not just assuming every left-winger is an idiot.   We can see this happening... and yet they still push for it.  They had black outs in 2011, 2013, 2014 and routinely in 2015, the last one was a week long power outage, and this for a country with the worlds largest oil reserve.

If they just pumped the oil, and ran generators, they could have 24/7 power for 1,000 years.   But instead the left-wing socialism for the 21st century, has them sitting in the dark for an entire week? 

How can any idiot vote for Bernie Sanders?  I don't get it.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2016)

People that point to failures as a reason to stop typically are the biggest failures. Winners keep improving the process even after they make it work.


----------



## elektra (Mar 19, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> People that point to failures as a reason to stop typically are the biggest failures. Winners keep improving the process even after they make it work.


You can't make it rain nor can you make the wind blow nor can you make the sun shine through the clouds. In a modern economy the loss is crippling, especially if you must be prepared for War. 

Losers keep pursuing a failed technology that has been exceeded by modern technology. The idea to simply make them bigger is hardly improving the process.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 19, 2016)

elektra said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > People that point to failures as a reason to stop typically are the biggest failures. Winners keep improving the process even after they make it work.
> ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 19, 2016)

elektra said:


> Did we here it here first? Venezuela's huge investment in Green Energy? There have been a lot of threads about the huge advances in power output of renewable resources, so I am thinking maybe Venezuela's advances have been missed, and in my second post, the failure.
> 
> Venezuela to Become a Leader in Renewable Energy in South America - Solar Energy
> 
> ...


Venezuela can't even produce enough diapers or toilet paper.  Terrible example elektra.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 19, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> People that point to failures as a reason to stop typically are the biggest failures. Winners keep improving the process even after they make it work.




Wind mills have been around for what? Over a 1,000 years.... Just saying.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 19, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > People that point to failures as a reason to stop typically are the biggest failures. Winners keep improving the process even after they make it work.
> ...


The sun's been around for 4+ billion years and it provides us more energy in one day that the human race has created in all of its history.  Just sayin.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > People that point to failures as a reason to stop typically are the biggest failures. Winners keep improving the process even after they make it work.
> ...


They must work if they have been around that long. Just sayin...


----------



## elektra (Mar 20, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Did we here it here first? Venezuela's huge investment in Green Energy? There have been a lot of threads about the huge advances in power output of renewable resources, so I am thinking maybe Venezuela's advances have been missed, and in my second post, the failure.
> ...


Yet it is an example of installing to much Renewable energy. Brazil is suffering the same problem.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 21, 2016)

*Well, karma is served, Peabody headed for chapter 11, and history. And the renewables will replace the coal fired cancers on our nation with clean energy. *


----------



## elektra (Mar 21, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> *Well, karma is served, Peabody headed for chapter 11, and history. And the renewables will replace the coal fired cancers on our nation with clean energy. *


If they will replace coal, as you say, how come they have not by now, we have been building and installing renewables for over 30 years yet they have not replaced a single coal plant, why is that?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 23, 2016)

Since 2009, a combination of factors converged to produce a wave of coal plant retirement announcements by plant operators. These factors included:


The continued aging of the coal fleet, in which the median generating station was built in January 1966. (See Table 1 below) Since their efficiency is lower than newer plants, older plants are typically run less often and have poorer economics.[1]
New and proposed EPA regulations, including the proposed Clean Air Transport Rule, the proposed Coal Combustion Residuals rule, the proposed Tailoring Rule (covering greenhouse gas emissions), the Ozone NAAQS (National Ambient Air Quality Standards), the forthcoming National Emission Standard for Hazardous Air Pollutants (NESHAPs), and cooling water regulations under section 316(b) of the Clean Water Act. [2][3][4]
Low prices of power from natural gas plants.
Coal plant retirements have been the subject of a number of multiple studies:

Coal plant retirements - SourceWatch

*And as the coal fired generators close down, we add more and more wind and solar, and are starting to add geothermal.*


----------



## elektra (Mar 23, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Since 2009, a combination of factors converged to produce a wave of coal plant retirement announcements by plant operators. These factors included:
> 
> 
> The continued aging of the coal fleet, in which the median generating station was built in January 1966. (See Table 1 below) Since their efficiency is lower than newer plants, older plants are typically run less often and have poorer economics.[1]
> ...


So? Obama forces perfectly fine Coal Plants to close, that is political, they are replaced with Natural Gas or expanding the output of existing Coal Plants. 

So the question is still valid, how come we are building huge, hydrocarbon power plants, if Wind or Solar works?


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 24, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's very interesting.    That's amazing.  That's crazy cool!    And it's totally irrelevant to the topic.     The solar system puts out more energy in one second, than our sun does for it's entire life time.   That amazingly cool and irrelevant too.

Nothing of what you, or I have now said, changes the fact that countries built on solar power, end up in the dark, or with energy prices so high, it's driving out business, and harming the economy.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 24, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Just seen dumb schools post..... Can't you even get the narrative of what I was replying to? Wind mills are ancient technology along with electric cars, hell in the late 1800s electric cars were way more popular then gasoline cars.


----------



## elektra (Mar 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Do you think Wind Mills powered the Industrial age? Just sayin............


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 25, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



All true.  So what is your point?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 25, 2016)

elektra said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Yea what's next putting sails on the new titanic?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> People that point to failures as a reason to stop typically are the biggest failures. Winners keep improving the process even after they make it work.



Go "win" with your own money, chump.


----------



## elektra (Mar 28, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Since 2009, a combination of factors converged to produce a wave of coal plant retirement announcements by plant operators. These factors included:
> 
> 
> The continued aging of the coal fleet, in which the median generating station was built in January 1966. (See Table 1 below) Since their efficiency is lower than newer plants, older plants are typically run less often and have poorer economics.[1]
> ...


So? Obama forces perfectly fine Coal Plants to close, that is political, they are replaced with Natural Gas or expanding the output of existing Coal Plants. 

So the question is still valid, how come we are building huge, hydrocarbon power plants, if Wind or Solar works?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 13, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> *Well, karma is served, Peabody headed for chapter 11, and history. And the renewables will replace the coal fired cancers on our nation with clean energy. *



Obama made good on his promise to bankrupt coal companies


----------



## yellowdognewsllc (Jun 30, 2017)

Ideas on energy investment: Altruism or the Market :http://yellowdognews.com/AltruismortheMarket.html


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 30, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > *Well, karma is served, Peabody headed for chapter 11, and history. And the renewables will replace the coal fired cancers on our nation with clean energy. *
> ...


*Stupid ass, the coal companies were bankrupted by being unable to first compete with natural gas, and now by not being able to compete with wind and solar.*

Nearly half of US coal is produced by companies that have declared bankruptcy — and Trump won’t fix that

But while air quality rules and renewable energy subsidies have created incentives to move away from coal, the irony is that the real opponent in the "war" is the free market.






Brookings Institution

Several factors, all of which are mostly out of lawmakers’ control, have had major impacts on the coal business over the last decade. First, thanks to hydraulic fracturing (fracking) technology, natural gas has become a more desirable fuel because it burns cleaner and is cheaper than coal. In 2000, half of the US’ electricity came from coal-powered plants and about 15% came from natural gas, according to a Brookings Institution analysis; today coal and gas each make up about a third of the country's electricity generation. 

Additionally, prices of renewables have fallen dramatically — the cost of building a solar photovoltaic plant has fallen by about 80 percent since 2009,  making it more financially feasible for states to invest in solar and wind power. Third, as buildings and other facilities have become more energy-efficient and begun gathering power from rooftop solar panels, electricity sales in the US have started to flatten. Plus, a slowing of the Chinese economy has caused exports to go down, and automation has replaced jobs in mines and coal production facilities.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 30, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


If that were true, then why did Obama deliberately wage a war designed to bankrupt them?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 30, 2017)

[/QUOTE]
So? Obama forces perfectly fine Coal Plants to close, that is political, they are replaced with Natural Gas or expanding the output of existing Coal Plants.

So the question is still valid, how come we are building huge, hydrocarbon power plants, if Wind or Solar works?[/QUOTE]


*NEW COAL PROJECTS*




*The latest coal projects for new coal power plant construction and plant renovation in North America.*

*NEW COAL PROJECT NEWS*
*Regulators Call for Kemper County to Switch to Gas*
06/22/2017 

The commission has given the utility 45 days to comply with the order.


*Coronal Energy, Dominion to Develop 20-MW Solar Project in Virginia*
06/06/2017 
Spread out over 174 acres in Dunnsville, Essex will sell energy to Domin...


*Update: Kemper County Component to be Redesigned*
06/06/2017 
The company said the schedule adjustment is due to maintenance activitie...


*Kemper County Misses Another Start Date*
06/01/2017 
The company had previously set May 31 as its latest completion date esti...


*China Suspends More Coal Development in 29 Provinces*
05/12/2017 
The move comes as the country’s National Energy Administration put as ma...


*Kemper County Start Date Pushed Back Another Month*
05/02/2017 
The current delay will add $38 million to the development costs, which h...


*China Axes Plans to Build 85 Coal Plants*
01/17/2017 
China’s National Energy Administration said the move was necessary to st...

Coal New Projects


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 30, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Wind and solar are heavily subsidized


----------

